#ubuntu-charlas 2012-04-15
<gabe1986> hola
<chilicui1> hola, supongo que llego tarde para la reunion semanal, hubo reunion? /me se va a los logs
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuadremoslo aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora si JoseeAntonioR comentame bien la idea
<JoseeAntonioR> me puedes dar 5 minutos? me acaba de entrar una llamada urgente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, \o
<pleia2> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, ya hablas mas español?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo dale
<SergioMeneses> el evento seria u dia?
<SergioMeneses> *un
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<pleia2> no :)
<JoseeAntonioR> so, should we talk in English or Spanish?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo salude cuando entre pero de seguro pleia2 anda en sus cosas,
<SergioMeneses> estamos mirando es nosotros
<SergioMeneses> asi q español
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> la idea general es hacer una serie de charlas en español, el dia 19 de mayo del 2012
<JoseeAntonioR> el motivo de la fecha es que es después del UDS, cosa que damos un tiempo para que la gente se relaje un poco del tema del nuevo lanzamiento
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente!
<SergioMeneses> cuantas charlas tienen planeadas?
<JoseeAntonioR> las charlas serían desde las 14 UTC hasta las 00 UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> cada charla tendría una duración estimada de una hora
<JoseeAntonioR> serían en total 10 charlas
<JoseeAntonioR> el horario está basado en el UTC-5, de 9am a 7pm UTC-5
<JoseeAntonioR> sería una especie de User Days organizado por Ubuntu-PE, y estaria dedicado a la comunidad hispanohablante
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que quisieramos saber es si hay algún procedimiento estándar a seguir para organizar este tipo de eventos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues es la primera vez q hariamos un evento fuera de las uus o uow
<SergioMeneses> pero me parece una muy buena idea
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pon el calendario aqui
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES/calendario
<SergioMeneses> acabo de crearla
<JoseeAntonioR> ese es el punto, todavía no hemos hecho una convocatoria oficial para juntar a expositores
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no te preocupes
<SergioMeneses> pero eso es lo q hay q hacer
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> voy a ponerme a editar la wiki de ubuntu classroom es
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q llegue a funcionar como el classroom original
<SergioMeneses> me hago entender
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo, ya edite el calendario
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso por favor borra todo lo q hay
<SergioMeneses> y dejalo en blanco
<SergioMeneses> ando editando la main
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, valla a la principal! dele F5 y me dice q tal la ve
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> he agregado el evento
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si eso vi!
<JoseeAntonioR> lo estoy moviendo abajo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> me dices cuando termines de editar
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> ya terminé
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si hizo lo q yo iba a hacer jeje
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo dele F5 a la principal
<SergioMeneses> cuadre los margenes
<JoseeAntonioR> si, perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que con eso es todo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando tenga el horario especifico editamos esta wiki con la hora y todo
<SergioMeneses> hay una subpagina /calendario
<SergioMeneses> solo es hacer un include de esa
<SergioMeneses> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> le hice un include, pero no lo jala
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero cuando tengas el evento
<SergioMeneses> ya q es una tabla bastante grande
<SergioMeneses> y pues no se veria bien estando vacia xD
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> aparte de eso, hay algo mas por hacer?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo les ayudare como operador
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la wiki esta sencilla pero potente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ando mirando en generar una wiki de Lernid en Español
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ya tengo un template
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si voy a ponerme en eso ahora q salga de la otra reunion q tengo
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, entonces quedamos asi
<JoseeAntonioR> haremos la convocatoria en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a darle a la renovacion
<JoseeAntonioR> eso planeamos
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-04-09
<lea> alo
